# Rock & Republic.. and so it begins...



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

http://velonews.com/news/fea/13864.0.html

Frankie leaves R&R...


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

grab the popcorn, find a comfy chair, there is much more to come


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

No surpise here. I'm not even surprised that this happened as fast as it did. Ball basically said that Frankie had no say in anything important in his earlier interview with VeloNews. 

This fiasco should be the highlight of the domestic season. Who's willing to bet that Tyler doesn't make it 3 months into the season?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> grab the popcorn, find a comfy chair, there is much more to come



Well, you predicted this one correctly in the now locked thread on R&R. You said that Frankie would be gone in less than a month.

I am a great admirer of Frankie's and am glad to see that he no longer is with R&R. I hope that he lands on his feet somewhere.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MarkS said:


> Well, you predicted this one correctly in the now locked thread on R&R. You said that Frankie would be gone in less than a month.
> 
> I am a great admirer of Frankie's and am glad to see that he no longer is with R&R. I hope that he lands on his feet somewhere.


what is coming next for R&R is truly unbelievable...I would tell you guys but you would call me crazy


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> what is coming next for R&R is truly unbelievable...I would tell you guys but you would call me crazy


its' not nice to tease.

hummm... what would be crazy... LA as DS?
or more appropriate... Fuentes as DS  
hillary might be looking for new job prospects (sadily this would actualy drive out crowds)


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> what is coming next for R&R is truly unbelievable...I would tell you guys but you would call me crazy


Or, you can't tell us because then your source would have to kill you.  Just joking. But, you do seem to have a good source or sources.


----------



## SmellMyGas (Sep 30, 2004)

tell us!!!


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

Ball is going to join the ranks and race

He will be awarded the first lantern-douchebag.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

it rhymes with Sloyd Sandis


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> it rhymes with Sloyd Sandis


Sounds more likely than Cippo coming back


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ewarnerusa said:


> Sounds more likely than Cippo coming back


right, but Cipo was being sought to ride. landis is being sought as "an advisor", apparently. I don't think just calling him something different will allow him to work while suspended, but that seems to be ball's plan, otherwise he'd just call him a "DS" like he was frankie.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

.....


----------



## ridin at 4:20 (Dec 9, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> The lastest is the whole Floyd Landis as DS deal.
> 
> Of course is other big thing for R&R is that next week they will likely to get to announce their first positive drug test.
> 
> ...



Clinger gets busted for meth?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I just saw the rosters posted today on Velonews. Tyler was NOT on it. Hmmmm. An oversight or is there more news to come.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

I noticed the missing Tyler Hamilton (vanishing?) listing also. Curious. Probably an oversight? I can't believe anyone would take a chance on messing with Floyd. Not that he's a pariah or anything but he's sure the poster-boy for doping in the U.S. peleton.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

so maybe its not gonna happen. from joe lindsey's blog (http://boulderreport.bicycling.com/):
<i>
In a response to an e-mail sent Friday evening requesting comment, Landis wrote, "No comment, but I wish them the best. They have hired a bunch of exceptional racers who deserve support. Support, I might add, that was taken away because of political pressure from out of control anti-doping agencies run by second place finishers."


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

*I'll say it again...*

...And hopefully this time the moderators won't take it down.

I'm happy to have Ball and His team of misfits around. I would gladly trade 1/2 of todays domestic and euro pros, or whiny UCI pencil pushers or people who think its better to put money into american six day racing than into our big races for one R&R team. He is all hype, there's no doubt about that... He knows little to nothing about cycling thats a fact. But at least he's shaking the dust of a system that isn't really working that well.

And who knows? Maybe Botero will have a breakout season in the US, maybe hamilton will too.. Will they be clean? Only time will tell but at least it keeps this forum alive with activity for once.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

.....


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> You def count me as one the group happy to see 6 day racing in the states. 6 days were a hugh part of America's cycling heritage and it will be great to see it return. To be honest 6 days stand much better chance of helping American cycling and another parking lot crit withe big prize purse as they are specator driven and a hell of a good time to watch.
> 
> As for what I think of Rock Racing I made that pretty clear before not need to restate.


my point is, I'm glad someone is trying to change the way this sport is run. He may be doing it wrong, but at least he's trying... And thats what counts. Instead of throwing his team and the riders to the wolves when there is a scandal (even suspected doping) he actually stands up for them. Unlike t-mobile or any number of teams that have left the sport in the past few months.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

.....


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

So what is the RIGHT way then? Rider agreements that cause them to lose all their money and be black listed? Monitoring implants? I'm not sure I am seeing these industry shattering changes you speak of going on all the time all around me.

please explain.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

awesometown said:


> So what is the RIGHT way then?


Well, it certainly isn't driving a guy like Frankie away while hiring on riders who've been involved with doping scandals... Frankie gave that team a level of legitimacy that they really need, after all the trash talking and otherwise controversial attitude.

I worked for the Rock Racing team as a mechanic for a few weeks this summer at the Tri-Peaks and Joe Martin stage races in Arkansas. I really enjoyed working for Frankie and getting to know him during the long hours in the team car. The guys on the team were mostly really cool, and in general I was surprised by the professional atmosphere compared to the image that they've gotten in the press. 

Frankie is a guy who has seen (and done) it all in pro bike racing. He's come clean about his drug use, and he's stood up to Lance- and called him out. Having him onboard goes a long way to showing that the team is legit and it's an anti-doping team. I think it looks pretty bad when the team is going around trying to hire guys who in all likelyhood are cheaters, and then having Frankie leave as a result.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"He may be doing it wrong, but at least he's trying... And that's what counts."

Just... wow.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> "He may be doing it wrong, but at least he's trying... And that's what counts."
> 
> Just... wow.



Would you rather nothing ever change? Is there something wrong with trying a radical managerial style? Whether it works or not its interesting to watch.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

.....


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> You not looking then cause the are.


3cross, this is absolutely my favorite sentence I've seen posted on these boards. Of course I've only been here since July. (God only knows what I've posted...)


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

wunlap togo said:


> Well, it certainly isn't driving a guy like Frankie away while hiring on riders who've been involved with doping scandals... Frankie gave that team a level of legitimacy that they really need, after all the trash talking and otherwise controversial attitude.
> 
> I worked for the Rock Racing team as a mechanic for a few weeks this summer at the Tri-Peaks and Joe Martin stage races in Arkansas. I really enjoyed working for Frankie and getting to know him during the long hours in the team car. The guys on the team were mostly really cool, and in general I was surprised by the professional atmosphere compared to the image that they've gotten in the press.
> 
> Frankie is a guy who has seen (and done) it all in pro bike racing. He's come clean about his drug use, and he's stood up to Lance- and called him out. Having him onboard goes a long way to showing that the team is legit and it's an anti-doping team. I think it looks pretty bad when the team is going around trying to hire guys who in all likelyhood are cheaters, and then having Frankie leave as a result.


Maybe you could speak directly on this, but it seems to me that Mr. Ball is trying so hard to push this rebel image out there for his team. With Frankie on board I was sure it was nothing more than a facade. I had i high hopes of Rock Racing bringing some interest to continental racing with outlandish marketing and legit racing, but now without a legit DS they will flounder.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*I'm on board...*



awesometown said:


> Would you rather nothing ever change? Is there something wrong with trying a radical managerial style? Whether it works or not its interesting to watch.


I'm on board for these guys as well. It seems as though most folks on here want the status quo, and they want the teams to all be the same and things like that. Ball is bringing something new, and brash to the world of US domestic cycling, and I think it also brings some excitement. Look at how we can't seem to stop talking about the team, and its owner on this thread, and the other thread as well. So, in essence, what he's doing is working already, because dumb arses like me, and you, are sitting here writing about his team. Defending, criticizing, and everything else in between.

Ball has not hired anyone who is suspended, yet. The riders he has were, and could be, some of the better riders in the world. Botero and Sevilla were caught up in Puerto, but possibly due to Spanish malfeasance, they weren't sanctioned for anything. Hamilton, the dude served his time, and can now come back and race some more. And I'd like to point out the vast majority of folks on this board defended Hamilton so viciously at times when he first popped positive, you'd think someone was attacking their own mother. Again, as I have said before, everyone seems to love David Millar, but he was actually sanctioned, unlike Botero and Sevilla, and now he's come back as well. Yeah, I know, he admitted to doping... Only after they found an empty vial in his loft. If they had never found that vial, he'd still be racing for Cofidis, and he would have never said a word about his EPO use and win on it during world championships, you can probably take that one to the bank. 

Let Ball get his team back on the road this year. Let them get out there, and do some racing. And as someone else said, you guys seem to be confusing the owner, with the racers. Just because the owner is somewhat of an egotistical maniac, doesn't mean his riders are going to be that way does it? That doesn't mean that the team is going to act like Ball. Just the contrary I think. 

If you see the many opinions on here that object to Ball being in the sport, and being brash about it, this is why he'll take his money and go elsewhere. Mostly because it seems like everyone wants to the sport to just stay the same, while at the same time crying and whining about how cycling isn't mainstream in America, and why don't we get more exposure for this sport, and so on and so forth. Ball is going to bring cycling to light in people's eyes who have never seen it, or given it a second thought I think. Just let the man work. Don't like him, that's fine, but get over yourself in deciding what's "best" for the sport, because whatever is best for the sport, just isn't working too well right now anyway.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Let me be the first to say, Ball makes me want to get more HED.

http://velonews.com/news/fea/13879.0.html

"There has, however, been a negative response from equipment sponsors. Ball specifically pointed to wheel manufacturer HED, which backed out of its sponsorship agreement after Rock added Hamilton.

"HED left specifically because of Tyler being on the team," Ball said. "They were giving us a full ride, and we were going to work with them and help them build their brand as much as ours.

"Nope. See ya. Gone. So be it. I'll go out and buy that company and do my own wheels. I'll make my own wheels. I don't need your wheels. I'll make better wheels. I'll make cooler wheels, that's for sure."

"We just got another phone call from another sponsor who is wavering. And go! See ya. I don't care. I'll buy all the equipment. I'll make my own. Next! And guess what? I'll make it better, cooler, and I'll take your market share. Next! If that's the way you really feel about this sport, and it's just an opportunity, then you shouldn't be in the sport. There's more to it than the opportunity. Absolutely I'm in it for the opportunity, but there is more to it. There are people, there are lives. So no, you can go and disappear, HED, but guess what? Tyler is still racing for me."

Representatives from HED did not immediately respond to a request for comment. "


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

bigpinkt - I'm not sure we're gonna have time to refill our popcorn buckets berfore the season starts! This is what cycling needs, black and white controversy. I hope ESPN and SI are watching.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

What magnolialover said... This is about the only interesting thread on these boards since the TdF. Diversity makes sport exciting and worth following. Cycling should be broadminded enough to embrace Ball, Vaughters, Andreu, etc., all at the same time. That said, I can't get too excited over the Rock riders themselves -- great for a domestic team, but umm, meh.

Ball is cycling's version of Mark Cuban, my favorite owner in sport.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

powerdan5 said:


> Let me be the first to say, Ball makes me want to get more HED.
> 
> "



So what? If a car company employed ex-cons would you be less inclined to buy the car? 

People. Deserve. A. Second. Chance. He served his time, let him race. Also, from what I've read about many Pro Tour managers they are equally big a-holes! I don't think Patrick Lefevere has ever come off as anything but a crotchety old luddite and I would say the same thing for what I've read about the Crédit Agricole management. And its not like Johan Bruyneel (the poster boy for OLN loving freds everywhere) is much of a charmer either.

They're all jerks, its just a matter of what kind of jerk YOU like.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

awesometown said:


> Would you rather nothing ever change? Is there something wrong with trying a radical managerial style? Whether it works or not its interesting to watch.


Nice response. The original post about trying is all that matters, when I read that one my wine came through my nose.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*2 words...*



awesometown said:


> So what? If a car company employed ex-cons would you be less inclined to buy the car?
> 
> People. Deserve. A. Second. Chance. He served his time, let him race. Also, from what I've read about many Pro Tour managers they are equally big a-holes! I don't think Patrick Lefevere has ever come off as anything but a crotchety old luddite and I would say the same thing for what I've read about the Crédit Agricole management. And its not like Johan Bruyneel (the poster boy for OLN loving freds everywhere) is much of a charmer either.
> 
> They're all jerks, its just a matter of what kind of jerk YOU like.


2 words for you...

Manolo Sainz.

If that guy wasn't the biggest jerk in pro cycling, I don't know who was, but he was successful and all.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

It will be fun to have a "bad guy" team. Slipstream will be the heros, and R&R will be the villians. It will be fun to watch. 

Personaly I usually route for the bad guy, I will be routing for the R&R riders. Most sports have teams/athletes to dislike. being from Philly, I can tell ya first hand many eagle fans hate the cowboys as much as they like the eagles...This year in the NFL the patriots are the team alot of people are hoping to see lose. If the super bowl ends up being the Pats vs Packers, there will be the Grizzled old vet QB trying to win the SB one last time, against the "cheaters", The Evil patriots. Good vs Evil sells.... It could actually help the sport (baring the guys dont turn out to be a bunch of dopers....)


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ball's morphing into a bigger trainwreck every day. now he's dumping on his sponsors...from <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=features/2008/rock_racing_bikes08">cyclingnews</a>

"I can buy my all equipment - I am the sponsor!" he said. "I'll just go out and make my own stuff.

"Ya know what, challenge me! Please, challenge me to go out and just in spite of you bailing, I'll make a better wheel, a cooler wheel, a more dynamic wheel, a lighter and faster wheel - thanks very much for inspiring me!" he said. "I'll send [Steve Hed] a thank you note!"


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I can't root for everyone, so I'll root for Slipstream. In their own way they are rebelling against the old system too.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> So what? If a car company employed ex-cons would you be less inclined to buy the car?
> 
> People. Deserve. A. Second. Chance. He served his time, let him race. Also, from what I've read about many Pro Tour managers they are equally big a-holes! I don't think Patrick Lefevere has ever come off as anything but a crotchety old luddite and I would say the same thing for what I've read about the Crédit Agricole management. And its not like Johan Bruyneel (the poster boy for OLN loving freds everywhere) is much of a charmer either.
> 
> They're all jerks, its just a matter of what kind of jerk YOU like.


It has nothing to do with the doping. I have no issue with Ball hiring guys who have served their time, or are merely suspected. Its his brashness that I find offensive. I don't think you need to be that brash. It certainly gets attention. If its attention he wants, he's got it. But in my opinion, it just makes him look like a jerk.

They're not all jerks by the way. Most people in the racing industry have had to make some unsavory decisions but most of the pros I've met, and team directors are pretty happy people making a living racing bikes.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

powerdan5 said:


> It has nothing to do with the doping. I have no issue with Ball hiring guys who have served their time, or are merely suspected. Its his brashness that I find offensive. I don't think you need to be that brash. It certainly gets attention. If its attention he wants, he's got it. But in my opinion, it just makes him look like a jerk.
> 
> They're not all jerks by the way. Most people in the racing industry have had to make some unsavory decisions but most of the pros I've met, and team directors are pretty happy people making a living racing bikes.



This is exactly what I'm talking about.... Your problem is not that he's a jerk, its that he dares to not fall in line. PLEASE. 

So brashness is your reason for not liking a rider? Does that mean you hate Cipo, or Pantani? How dare they be bold, brash or think for themselves!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

awesometown said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about.... Your problem is not that he's a jerk, its that he dares to not fall in line. PLEASE.


read the cyclingnews link detailing the issues he's having with sponsors. he's not just "not falling in line" he's being intentionally difficult, a diva.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about.... Your problem is not that he's a jerk, its that he dares to not fall in line. PLEASE.
> 
> So brashness is your reason for not liking a rider? Does that mean you hate Cipo, or Pantani? How dare they be bold, brash or think for themselves!


My quote about "wanting more HED" was a play on words or at least it was suppose to be. 

I got no problem with free thinking. No problems with being flashy. Cipo is one of my favorites. 

Its just that I don't care for the "scorch the earth" mentality. Simply put, he's divisive. He wants the spotlight - I'm giving him the attention and I choose not to agree with his message. That's all.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*no friends.*

bikesnobnyc hates on him in his usual <a href="http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2008/01/hiding-in-plain-sight-why-cycling-is.html">subtle</a> way.<i>

Team owner Michael Ball, with the help of his tan, has been hiring pretty much every disgraced pro he can get his hands on, mouthing off to the press, and generally trying to become the Vince McMahon of cycling. If cycling were a 15 year old girl, he’d be offering her liquor and trying to get into her pants.

But that’s not the problem. I don’t really concern myself with issues like doping and ethics, and I prefer to leave the sporting coverage to the professionals. What I do care about is aesthetics, and Michael Ball is bringing a bad one to cycling. His Rock & Republic clothes are for the kinds of people who watch shows like “Miami Ink,” covet custom choppers, use excessive amounts of Armor All on the dashboards and tire sidewalls of their motor vehicles, and who count things like flat screen TV ownership, toned abs, and threesomes among their life goals. I’d take a hundred Cadences and a thousand boring bank sponsors over this kind of cheese. They even use Escalades as team cars. While I suppose that gives people a rare chance to see one of the word’s most obnoxious SUVs with a bicycle on top of it instead of underneath it, it’s still an offensive image.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

With the hiring of Sevilla and inviting Landis, http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/13879.0.html, they should rename the team: 

Sex, Drugs, Rock and Racing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bah, its been done before- see i.e. Tinkoff last year. This is just the domestic pro knockoff of it. 

Have been enjoying the bluster and stupidity combo that has been Ball. Good times in a boring offseason. 

How did that work out for Tinkoff? Exactly.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The fact that he seems to think he'll be invited to Milan-San Remo and other European races of similar standing, and yet didn't even have the legwork and research done to ensure that the team was in the proper division, demonstrates a lack of serious planning. 

Sadly enough, I think this will be the hallmark of the team this year. Ball doesn't know what a "traditional sport director" role is, yet he hires someone for the job, and is crestfallen when they decide to leave the day after they realize they, in fact, have no responsibilities. 

His relationships with sponsors seem completely bumbling, and when a company declines to support his team for one reason or another, he turns into a petulant child "Boo Steve Hed! You'll rue the day you didn't sponsor my pet team! I've got money, I can make wheels! They'll be better than yours, and then, boy, you're going to be so mad!"

Please, spare me the childish histrionics.  

I don't mind that he's hiring returning dopers; at this point, I almost feel bad for them that their only option to continue their careers is to ride under the auspices of this maniac. I DO feel bad for guys like Bahati who are incredibly talented and might have to suffer the way Unibet did last year, all because of team mismanagement.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> . I DO feel bad for guys like Bahati who are incredibly talented and might have to suffer the way Unibet did last year, all because of team mismanagement.


I don't think that will happen... Domestic races don't have access to enough high quality teams to justify (in any way) shutting one out.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> I don't think that will happen... Domestic races don't have access to enough high quality teams to justify (in any way) shutting one out.


The bigger US tours (CA, GA, MO) do select teams. They are selective about who they take. There are 16 US-based UCI registered teams. Can't take them all.

More established teams with more established resumes have been shut out - particularly out of Tour of California.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> 2 words for you...
> 
> Manolo Sainz.
> 
> If that guy wasn't the biggest jerk in pro cycling, I don't know who was, but he was successful and all.


Haha.......who do you think Ball is going to hire for a DS now that Frankie is gone? 

MANOLO baby!!!!

Belda would be a perfict fit for that team too.

OK...maybe not, there is only so much room for egomaniacs on one team, but it would be fun to think about. Can you imagine Manolo or Vincente riding along behind the riders in a TT screaming "VENGA VENGA VENGA" from the Lamborghini?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, I'll tell you one thing- people at the races love Frankie. The promoters and officials seemed thrilled to have him in the caravan and although he didn't ask for anything unreasonable, there were definitely times I noticed where he got some slack when dealing with these kinds of people. 

I think a lot of people had opinions about the team that they forgot about once they met the riders and staff, everyone was cool and professional.

Not having Frankie onboard, combined with the owner's antics that we've been watching lately does seem to bode poorly for the team...


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

blackhat said:


> bikesnobnyc hates on him in his usual <a href="http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2008/01/hiding-in-plain-sight-why-cycling-is.html">subtle</a> way.<i>
> 
> Team owner Michael Ball, with the help of his tan, has been hiring pretty much every disgraced pro he can get his hands on, mouthing off to the press, and generally trying to become the Vince McMahon of cycling. If cycling were a 15 year old girl, he’d be offering her liquor and trying to get into her pants.
> 
> But that’s not the problem. I don’t really concern myself with issues like doping and ethics, and I prefer to leave the sporting coverage to the professionals. What I do care about is aesthetics, and Michael Ball is bringing a bad one to cycling. His Rock & Republic clothes are for the kinds of people who watch shows like “Miami Ink,” covet custom choppers, use excessive amounts of Armor All on the dashboards and tire sidewalls of their motor vehicles, and who count things like flat screen TV ownership, toned abs, and threesomes among their life goals. I’d take a hundred Cadences and a thousand boring bank sponsors over this kind of cheese. They even use Escalades as team cars. While I suppose that gives people a rare chance to see one of the word’s most obnoxious SUVs with a bicycle on top of it instead of underneath it, it’s still an offensive image.


I like the bit about seeing an Escalade with a bike on top rather than underneath. That was pure poetry... BTW, saw Michael Ball and one of his riders (tall, skinny guy I didn't recognize) riding back from the South Bay today. I enjoy the fracas that RnR is causing even if the clothing/image appeals to the aforementioned demographic. Also, I must agree with a previous post, that Ball fella is certainly tan...


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

It appears as they are already in:

http://http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/news/press/December-10-Weekly-Rap.html


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

cycledog81 said:


> It appears as they are already in:
> 
> http://http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/news/press/December-10-Weekly-Rap.html



Do UCI rules allow them to withdraw the R&R invite for having a very uppity sponsor? Oh please please please let hamilton or botero or someone on that team win the ToC it will make me so happy...


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

awesometown said:


> I don't think that will happen... Domestic races don't have access to enough high quality teams to justify (in any way) shutting one out.


I'm not worried about them being shunned necessarily, I'm concerned that someone in the team organization is going to drop the ball on something important. Mainly because of the licensing screw-up. I hope they'll get it together; but it's possible they won't. I have no idea what it takes to run a cycling team, and so far I'm not convinced that the people Ball has working for him do either.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

I wonder how Balls rape trial will effect his sponsors? I find it hard to believe many will stick around if he gets found guilty.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Going to be a very interesting team this year. They will kick butt in the USA. Sad that most of their press comes from the *Haters*.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

while I admit I don't know anything about him, I like the look of Kayle Leogrande. The tattoos clash wonderfully with the squeaky clean image of cycling that people seem to hold so dear.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ewarnerusa said:


> while I admit I don't know anything about him, I like the look of Kayle Leogrande. The tattoos clash wonderfully with the squeaky clean image of cycling that people seem to hold so dear.


Cool! He's wearing Primal Wear arm and leg warmers!


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

KL is going bye bye very soon............the straw that broke Frankie's back


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Their not rebels, Slipstream has a great PR spin going on their way to sainthood soon.
As much as people dislike Michael Ball, the elevation of David Millar to poster child for 
Slipstream is enough to make one toss their cookies. The next thing they will have is the Pope driving the team car handing out holy water.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

cycledog81 said:


> KL is going bye bye very soon............the straw that broke Frankie's back


frankie left because of KL? Like I said, I don't know anything about KL. But I would have thought signings of Sevilla/Botero/Hamilton would be a bigger piece of straw than Leogrande

EDIT: I think I misread your post. KL is getting booted?


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

You didn't miss-read anything.....KL will be gone and not even Michael Ball can save him


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

cycledog81 said:


> You didn't miss-read anything.....KL will be gone and not even Michael Ball can save him


What kind of baggage is he carrying around?


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Interview from Velonews....MB insert foot in mouth concerning tattoo man

http://velonews.com/news/fea/13787.0.html


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

cycledog81 said:


> Interview from Velonews....MB insert foot in mouth concerning tattoo man
> 
> http://velonews.com/news/fea/13787.0.html


Thank you, that certainly could be a problem if confirmed.

On another note, this Bike Snob NY blog entry is hilarious!
http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2008/01/purloined-letter-ball-to-hed.html


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*He already has a team*



cycledog81 said:


> The next thing they will have is the Pope driving the team car handing out holy water.


These guys


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Darn.....not bad for being dead.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> What kind of baggage is he carrying around?


Dopers suck....and win...but not for long.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought the report of one of KL's samples being positive was spurious?


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

wow. i just read the interview with Ball from velonews (posted above). thats ridiculous for him to go a rip horner apart like that. horner is a great rider and might not have many years left racing in europe, let alone racing at all. i hope horner rides in the tour this year and i hope he has another great year. id love for him to come back and race in the U.S. at some point, but if i were him, id be doing the exact same thing.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> while I admit I don't know anything about him, I like the look of Kayle Leogrande. The tattoos clash wonderfully with the squeaky clean image of cycling that people seem to hold so dear.


Looks good? Gack, looks like a very bad case of road rash....


----------

